#  Nachrichten >   Vermischtes: Durchblutungsstörungen in den Beinen ist Volkskrankheit >

## aerzteblatt.de

München - Rund ein Fünftel der älteren Menschen in Deutschland leidet an einer schweren periphere arterielle Verschlusskrankheit. Das teilte die Deutsche Gesellschaft für Gefäßchirurgie (DGG) im Vorfeld des 124. Chirurgenkongresses mit. Dieser findet vom ...  [Weiterlesen...]

----------

